

Goldman Sachs 20 Best Stocks - jklartss
http://www.businessinsider.com/goldmans-top-20-upside-stocks-2012-4

======
DiabloD3
Heh, this is why no one trusts Goldman Sachs. When America will probably be
oil/coal/natgas free by 2040, why would you ever invest in a dying industry?

------
jklartss
Odd it's all around the Oil and Natural Resource Industries, you think they
would look at more Tech.

